# Pakistan Doctor pathway to Australia



## RajaFawad (Aug 21, 2017)

Dear expertise,

I am on PR in Australia and intend to bring my wife to Australia. She is MBBS+FCPS Doctor back in Pakistan. I have a few queries:

1) Which visa do you guys suggest I should use to move her to Australia?
2) Do you think, She will get any benefit for her FCPS qualification as a Gynachologist here in Australia? if yes then what will be the process ?

I am looking for the best and quickest route to bring her to Australia. Kindly suggest TIA

Fawad (Melbourne)


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

RajaFawad said:


> Dear expertise,
> 
> I am on PR in Australia and intend to bring my wife to Australia. She is MBBS+FCPS Doctor back in Pakistan. I have a few queries:
> 
> ...


Hi Fawad, 

What I can tell you is that getting Australia Medical Council accreditation as a clinician is very time-consuming and difficult unless you either have extensive experience and impact in the field (lets say you are very famous in the area and leading frontier research) or already have connections with the experts in the field in Australia and they have vacant positions for you, or you have passed MCQ and clinical exam and fulfilled 1-2 years of residency and finished 5-year gynaecology training all in Australia, can you can be registered as a gynaecologist.

If your wife's qualification can not be accredited straightaway, she can not get benefit for the visa application. So my suggestion would be applying for a marriage visa but it takes a long time to process. I am not sure about its details but there should be a way for her to stay with you while the visa is being processed.

Cheers,


----------



## RajaFawad (Aug 21, 2017)

As the spouse visa 309 taking almost 2 years of processing time, So is there any way for an Australian permanent resident to bring his wife here in Australia on visit visa and then afterwards apply for permanent spouse visa so that she can stay with him during the whole processing time? Kindly suggest
Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RajaFawad said:


> As the spouse visa 309 taking almost 2 years of processing time, So is there any way for an Australian permanent resident to bring his wife here in Australia on visit visa and then afterwards apply for permanent spouse visa so that she can stay with him during the whole processing time? Kindly suggest
> Thanks


It is possible, assuming the visitor visa doesn't have the "no further stay" condition. Then you would apply for the onshore 820/801 visa.


----------



## RajaFawad (Aug 21, 2017)

So it’s a bit of risky case and there is no safe way to go other than only and only to lodge 309 subclass and wait for its grant. Visit visa most of the time comes with no further stay condition especially when it comes to spouse visitor visa.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RajaFawad said:


> So it’s a bit of risky case and there is no safe way to go other than only and only to lodge 309 subclass and wait for its grant. Visit visa most of the time comes with no further stay condition especially when it comes to spouse visitor visa.


Depends on the country of origin - might be worth consulting a good MARA agent with experience from your country / region to get an idea of trends e.g. haven't heard of a Singaporean getting a no further stay condition on a visitor visa. 

If you PM me I'll share another forum with a lot more partner visa threads and potential and existing applicants, in case that helps


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

RajaFawad said:


> Dear expertise,
> 
> I am on PR in Australia and intend to bring my wife to Australia. She is MBBS+FCPS Doctor back in Pakistan. I have a few queries:
> 
> ...


Hello Raja,
I am in a similar situation as you. My wife is an MBBS doctor from India and she is in Australia on a bridging visa to PR (189). Hopefully she and I will be granted PR in a couple of months time.
Do you know how it is for PR people who have an overseas MBBS qualification to do PG/ job here? She is looking at options to admission criteria in various universities here (uni melb for example). Do we need to do AMC level1 and clinical exams, and then satisfy residency requirement in a rural area for a couple of years to get GP registration here?
Is a GP registration here (which is a very long and time consuming process) mandatory for PG admission to the univeristy?
( I have called up Melbourne uni and they said nothing about AMC but to do GAMSAT exam and score high to be granted admission but the fees is whopping!)
Can I PM you?


----------

